
Angry Nerds - kevinburke
http://www.atlassian.com/en/angrynerds
======
zzzmarcus
I love the "Cease and desist - Rovio" testimonial. Wouldn't surprise me if
that became a reality since they're selling merch. Awesome idea though.

~~~
pufuwozu
Try filling out the order form ;)

Rovio was invested in by Accel Partners - the same group that invested $68m
into Atlassian. There's a bit of a connection.

~~~
xiaomai
What happens if you fill out the form (for the lazy like me)?

~~~
statictype
The submit button doesn't seem to do anything.

------
Stormbringer
The Agilista

More process than progress. This dev fails fast and fails often.

Special Move:

Drops a jargon bomb on each level.

Priceless :D

~~~
adamtmca
That was my favourite too. Awesome.

------
brianwillis
Ladies and gentlemen, April Fool's day has arrived (at least in Australia).

~~~
geuis
Yup. Wouldn't mind seeing this as a real web game though. Could be fun.

~~~
kbutler
But I'd really like the T-shirt. Please?

~~~
Peroni
I'll second that. I would happily pay good money for that shirt.

~~~
mrkns
Me too, the shirt rocks. Or please share the image in HQ!

------
mr_pppoe
The dev manager The most useless character in the game. Nobody is quite sure
what this character does.

Can't agree more, :P

------
piaskal
What I love the most about it is that I don't see any flash there. It's all
HTML.

------
brown9-2
Is the "nerds" hitting the ground rather than the pile of 0s and 1s a part of
the joke?

------
anactofgod
April Fools?!?

Now, I'm _really_ angry... nerds...

------
dcosson
Haha, this is awesome. And fairly accurate.

------
spenvo
(Despite just being a good joke) there's something to be said about the link
between success and product familiarity/likeness. The "success" being that it
got all of our attention (300+ votes on HN). It's more than just a cheap
trick; companies copy ("learn from") each other's ideas and UI layouts all the
time.

------
Brashman
I'd love to see the Nerds vs Plants mentioned.

~~~
RK
My personal experience is that plants die when I try to keep them. But I can't
decide if that's me beating them or them beating me...

------
erik_p
The level design is a little repetitive... :P

------
fjw
Should have included at least one other level design.. definitely made me
laugh though.

Also: clicking on the App Store/Android link opens the game in full screen in
case anyone is interested.

~~~
halv01122
The full screen mode is written with jQuery mobile.. it actually works pretty
well on iPhone and Android.

~~~
fjw
Very cool - I just tried it on my iPhone and it worked flawlessly. About how
long did this project take?

~~~
halv01122
The game itself was a last minute addition that was hacked together in about
20 hours. The intention was to add more levels... but we ran out of time.

------
thascales
Ooh! I'm really good at this game!

------
robin_reala
After having to deal with Atlassian Confluence it’s no surprise I’m angry.

JIRA’s alright though.

~~~
shadowhillway
The best Atlassian product is one they didn't develop -- Manual JIRA!

<http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Manual-JIRA-.aspx>

------
halv01122
The Offical Angry Nerds Shirt is now available!
<http://www.atlassian.com/en/angrynerds/orderform>

------
Raphael
Also, try Happy Owls. <http://hootsuite.com/happy-owls>

------
amitraman1
This is the best one I've seen so far today.

BTW, Angry Birds RIO is disappointing. I miss the pigs!

------
sitkack
You can't lose. Lame.

~~~
gaius
The only way to win is not to play

